# Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen



## zubaar (23. Jan. 2007)

Hallo erstmal !

Wir planen dieses Jahr einen neuen Teich anzulegen.
Wir haben bis jetzt einen recht kleinen, der dann entfernt wird.
Zunächst mal zu unserer Planung damit man sich ein Bild davon machen kann:

Es sollen Kois in den Teich, die bis jetzt noch in dem alten leben, dieses Jahr haben wir Nachwuchs bekommen, und so sind es ca 6 Stück (ca 15cm) und 10 Stück (ca 4cm). 
Die Größe des neuen Teiches ist bereits festgelegt, siehe auch das Bild im Anhang. Die Länge über alles soll ca 8m werden und die breite 4,5m Tiefe an der tiefsten stelle ca 1,8m? Lassen uns aber gerne noch beraten.
Das braune auf dem Bild sollen einmal "Holzstege" werden, wobei unter dem großen die Filteranlage Platz finden soll, in einem gemauerten "Schacht".
Es ist erstmal eine Skizze und soll als grober Entwurf dienen.
Rundherum sollen dann verscheidentiefe Pflanzzonen verlaufen, ausser dort wo die "Stege" sind. Dort haben wir an eine steilere Wand gedacht, besonders dort wo die Trennmauer zur Filterkammer ist (evtl. könte man dort einen Skimmer in diese Wand einbauen ?).

Nun zur Filteranlage:
Ich habe schon reichlich im Forum gelesen und fnde eine lösung mit Vortex (500l oder 800l Regentonne) und Patronenfilter am geeignetsten.

Für den Vortex würde ich bevorzugt die 800l variante bevorzugen, in einer von diesen grünen Regentonnen ( Durchmesser: 1350mm Höhe: 780mm ) laut der Bauanleitung hier im Forum.
Für den Patronenfilter Hatte ich an 40 Patronen a 1m im gemauerten Behälter mit Teichfolie ausgelegt gedacht.
Als Pumpenkammer dann evtl. noch eine Regentonne (200l) und etwas um den Schmutz ablaufen lassen zu können.

Nun stellen sich mir noch die Fragen, ob, und wieviele Bodenabläufe eingebaut werden sollen, wo man am besten den Skimmer platzieren könnte und ob einer für die Teichfläche ausreicht. 

Dann müsste noch geplant werden was für eine Pumpe eingesetzt werden soll (Ich tue mich noch etwas schwer das Teichvolumen abzuschätzen), da diese ja min. das halbe Teichvolumen in einer Stunde umwälzen sollte.
Dann stellt sich mir auch die Frage, welchen Durchfluss ein Bodenablauf / Skimmer min. benötigt um einwandfrei zu funktionieren, bzw wieviel Wasser max. durch ein 110er Rohr laufen kann in Schwerkraftbetrieb.

Ich hoffe das sind genug Infos fürs erste um mir ein paar Tips geben zu können. 

Vielen Dank
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hallo Thomas,

erst einmal 

*Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!!!*

Zum Teich: wie wäre es mit einer Schnittzeichnung????


Zum Filter: Da habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrungen, mein Teich läuft erst seit Oktober 06.... mit dem Großen Filter!!! 

Aber wäre es nicht besser wenn man jede einzelne Kammer per Zugschieber ablassen und reinigen könnte??? M.m.n. ja!!!!


Die Zahl der Bodenabläufe hängt sicherlich auch mit dem Gefälle und wie du den Boden geplant hast zusammen......
Aber ein Bodenablauf sollte schon sein......

Der Betrieb von Bodenablauf und Skimmer hängt dann auch mit der Pumpenleistung zusammen. Aber wenn du mehr als einen Bodenablauf einbauen willst würde ich sagen, du brauchst für den Skimmer eine Extra Pumpe. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, kannst du es wie ich, über Schieber Steuern!! Die solltest du sowieso einbauen um im Winterbetrieb den Bodenablauf vom System trennen zu können.

In sachen Pumpe selbst, würde ich O..e empfehlen, die haben für Schwerkraft Systeme die Optimax Serie neu entwickelt die haben eine Hohe Leistung bei vergleichsweise geringem Verbrauch....

Ich habe an meinem Teich die Optimax 15000 für den Filter gewählt. Die hat bei den 15000L nach Herstellerangabe einen Verbrauch von ich meine 85Watt?!


Aber es werden sich auch sicherlich noch die Experten zu Wort melden....


----------



## Olli.P (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hi Thomas,

habe nochmal nachgesehen:

laut Datenblatt braucht die Optimax 15000 bei max 15000L/h 85 Watt ( max. Wassersäule: 1,8m )

die 20000  bei max 18000L/h  120Watt  ( max Wassersäule: 2,2m )


----------



## zubaar (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hallo,

Die Filterkammern wollte ich auf jeden Fall mit Schiebern, und einen Ablauf am Boden ausrüsten um den Schmutz abzulassen. Auch die Einläufe von den Bodenabläufen und Skimmer wollte ich mit jeweils mit Schiebern ausrüsten um Sie einzeln steuern zu können. 
Ich denke die Optimax Serie würde ganz gut passen und der geringe Stromverbrauch ist auch von Vorteil. Die 15000l variante sollte für meinen Fall ausreichen, da der Teich schätzungsweise 20000l haben wird und ich auch nicht vorhabe den Rücklauf zum Teich mit großen Höhenunterschied zu platzieren. Ein Bachlauf oder ähnliches ist nicht geplant.
Ich wollte den Einlauf in den Teich auch unter Wasser anlegen.
Wie und wo platziere ich diesen denn am besten, reicht einer oder müssen es mehrere sein ?

Wo kann man denn am besten den Skimmer anbringen, und welches Prinzip ist zu empfehlen, es gibt ja die zum Seitlichen Einbau und die, die im Wasser platziert werden.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob 1 Bodenablauf ausreicht, ich hätte spontan an 2 Stück gedacht um die Bodenfläche abdecken zu können.

Würde denn die Optimax 15000 ausreichen um 2 Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer ausreichend zu betreiben?
Ich wollte alles mit 110er KG Rohren natürlich einzeln zum Filter führen, mit Schiebern versehen und dann in den Vortex einleiten.
Kann man in den Vortex denn 3 Rohrleitungen einbauen oder würde dies schon die Strömung beeinträchtigen. Und wenn dann währe auch noch zu überlegen, ob man die Einläufe übereinander oder nebeneinander einbaut.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob als Zwischenstück von Vortex zu Patronenfilter ein 110er Rohr ausreicht oder ob es Größer gewählt werden muss.

Ich sehe gerade noch das du geschrieben hast im Winter sollte man den Bodenablauf vom Filter trennen, dann sollte ich ja auch noch einen weiteren Teichablauf einplanen oder ?

Eine Schnittzeichnung vom Teich habe ich noch nicht erstellt, wie mache ich denn so etwas am besten, da der Teich ja nicht auf der ganzen Länge den gleichen Schnitt hat. Es sind aber auf jden Fall ziemlich rundum, ausser dort wo die Stege hinsollen verscheidene Pflanzzonen geplant, besonders auf der oberen Seite im Bild, da dort unser Garten zuende ist und dann auch ein paar hohe Pflanzen dort wachsen sollen.

Danke und viele Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe mal deine Zeichnung missbraucht....

ein wenig vergrößert und Schnittlinien eingezeichnet. Die Zonen und alles musst du dann schon selbst Zeichnen:
 

Da kannst dann schnitt A-A  und B-B aufmalen.....

Beim Skimmer gehen die Meinungen auseinander.....
Ich jedenfalls habe mich für die Feste Variante, also mit Flansch an der Teichwand entschieden: Vorteil: Der treibt nicht auf dem Wasser und ist immer bequem zu erreichen Zwecks Reinigung und Wartung.

Beim Wandeinbau des Skimmers achte man auf die Hauptwindrichtung!!!!
( Wo sich das ganze Laub und so Später Sammeln wird..... )

Zur Pumpe: Wie willst du diese anschliessen??? So wie ich mit Pumpenschacht getaucht??? Den Pumpenschacht gibts auch mit 3 oder 4 Einläufen 

Oder Trocken??? Die Optimax bietet beide Möglichkeiten.... 

Aber auch hier mußt du das mit Schiebern Regeln......

Und: Wenn du dich für die Naßaufstellung entscheidest, solltest du noch einen Siebfilter vor dem Pumpenschacht schalten da du sonst je nach Laubeintrag im Herbst sonst so wie ich jeden zweiten Tag den Ansaugkorb der Pumpe vom Laub befreien mußt......

Und dann geht vom Pumpenschacht nur 1 Zulauf zum Filter......( Den musste ich mir übrigens extra einkleben lassen!! Der Hersteller geht normal von Schläuchen aus warum auch immer.... )

Und zur Wintertrennung des Bodenablaufes:
Einfach den Schieber vom BA zu und nur noch mit 50% über den Skimmereinlauf Filtern wenn's nicht zufriert..... ( Ich bin übrigens gerade selbst am Testen.....) 
So sah es heute morgen um 9.00Uhr aus.....
 

Ich hoffe ich hab jetz nix vergessen......

Aber nu mach doch ersteinmal die Schnitte fertich dann meldet sich ja vielleicht auch noch einer von den Experten zu Worte......

Im Moment ist es ja mehr ein zweier Gespräch......

Oder wolln die mich nur testen???


----------



## Annett (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Moin,

wie wäre es denn das Ganze komplett in Schwerkaft zu bauen, oder geht das wegen des Skimmers nicht? (Ich hab leider nur einen von O..e und der ist gepumpt.)
Dann wäre jedenfalls die Pumpenkammer am Ende des Filters und die Pumpe(n) würde(n) den Schmutz nicht vor der Filterung kleinhäckseln. 
Soll der eigentliche Biofilter wie in Olaf's Fall gepumpt aufgebaut werden, dann wäre ein Spaltsieb o.ä. eine feine Sache! 
Ich habe beim Durchlaufenlassen eines gepumpten Filters nur immer ein klein wenig Bauchweh... er muss schon sehr geschützt stehen oder gedämmt werden, damit das Teichwasser unterwegs nicht zu sehr auskühlt.
Rücklauf und Skimmer würde ich sich gegenüberliegend  und am weitesten von einander entfernt einbauen bzw. den Skimmer passend zur Hauptwindrichtung platzieren. Gegen den Wind zieht kein Skimmer auf eine größere Strecke Laub usw. an!
Dann kann man allerdings im Winter den Kreislauf nicht mehr kurz schließen, außer man hat auch dafür noch ne Extra-Lösung.

Wenn man durch den Einlauf in den Teich auch noch eine leichte Drehbewegung des Wassers hinbekommt - ist es aus meiner Sicht perfekt. Letzteres muss aber nicht sein. 

Das sind meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## zubaar (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hallo,

den Filter wollte ich auf jeden Fall in Schwerkraft betrteiben, ist wohl nicht so rübergekommen, erst den Vortex mit entsprechenden Einläufen für Bodenabläufe und Skimmer, dann Patronenfilter und danach dann die Pumpe, damit sie nurnoch das klare Wasser fördern muss. 
Dann werde ich mich nun mal mit der Schnittzeichnung beschäftigen.

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Frank (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hallo Olaf,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wolln die mich nur testen???



also wenn wir hier jemanden testen wollen, dann steht oben drüber: 

*Test*​








 


Mal im ernst: Natürlich wird hier außer richtiger Funktion der Teichtechnik nichts und schon gar nicht ihr getestet. Du hast nunmal bisher alles gut erklärt, das ist alles.  
Wennste Mist gebrabbelt hättest, hätte man dich und Thomas schon aufgeklärt.

Also keine Panik und immer weiter so.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hi Frank,

Da bin ich ja beruhigt das dat nix mit der gibt......... 

war ja auch nur soooon gedanke........ 

Aber diese viel lese und nix schreib fragen sind ja doch manchmal merkdenklich..........


----------



## zubaar (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hallo,

sooo habe nun mal die Schnittzeichnungen fertig gemacht.
Auf dem Bild von oben habe ich die Linien eingezeichnet wo sich diese Schnitte befinden. 
Ich habe die Version mit 2 Bodenabläufen umgesetzt, da ich denke, dass ein Bodenablauf etwas knapp werden könnte.
Welche Folie ist denn zu empfehlen, Kautschukfolie oder PVC-Folie und wie sieht es jeweils mit Reparatur und Verklebung von Flanschen etc. aus?
Ich habe mir noch Gedanken über den Filter gemacht und frage mich ob der geplante 800l Vortex ausreicht, evtl. könnte man ja später noch ein Sifi mit einbauen. das müsste ich dann nur bereits vorbereiten. Da kommt wieder die Frage auf, ob ein 110er Rohr als Verbindung zwischen den Filterkammern ausreicht, um die Wassermenge transportieren zu können.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch ein paar Ratschläge geben ,

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hi Thomas,

na dann werde ich wohl wieder als erstes ein paar Zeilen schreiben....... 


Zwei Bodenabläufe sind bei dem gedachten Längsprofil sehr empfehlenswert!!!!

Ansonsten wird sich wohl in der einen __ Senke immer Schlamm/Dreck ansammeln.....

Zur Folie: Meines Wissens hält die EPDM Folie viel länger als die PVC Folie, die übrigens auch mit der Zeit erwiesener maßen die Weichmacher ans Wasser abgibt und dann auch Steif und Brüchig wird.....

Wie lange das dauert????  Keine Ahnung.......

Ich habe übrigens für meinen Teich PE Folie genommen, zum einen weil ich günstig drankommen konnte und zum anderen weil die Firma von der ich sie bezogen habe, damit Ökologiesysteme sprich Teiche anlegt.

Allerdings ist die PE Folie sehr steif und daher schlechter zu verlegen .
Meine Flansche die ich mit Adheseal eingeklebt habe, sind alle dicht!!!

Zu den Rohren kann ich leider keine Angaben machen. Aber da werden sich wohl noch einige Spezialisten melden....


----------



## zubaar (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichplanung im vollem Gange, noch Fragen offen*

Hallo,

keiner mehr der ein paar Tips loswerden möchte  ?
Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Meinungen zur Folie und den Einläufen gehört.
Bin mir nämlich noch nicht sicher wieviele und wohin die Rückläufe vom Filter hin sollen.
Kann ich die Pflanzstufen so gestalten oder gäbe es da Probleme?

Also wenn noch wer ein paar Tips hat --> immer her damit, ich würde mich sehr freuen. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------

